# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vraag!

## denisen

hallo 
ik had een vraag ik heb rond 6 december een miskraam gehad het was allemaal heel raar gelopen ik heb tijdens de zwangerschap en na de miskraam heb ik in totaal 3 weken gebloed. mijn vraag is hoe snel kan ik weer zwanger zijn want ik heb namelijk weer het gevoel dat ik zwanger ben want heb weer allemaal de zelfde kwaaltjes als toen. zere bosten, buik pijn, hoofdpijn,misselijk,veel plassen en pijn bij de gemeenschap ook heb ik zondag meegemaakt omdat ik ruzie heb gehad en me heel veel heb ingespannen ben ik een beetje bloed verloren maar dan was maar een beetje slijm met bloed. ik vraag me dus af zou ik weer zwanger kunnen zijn?
groetjes denise :Confused:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi

In principe ben je heel snel na een miskraam weer vruchtbaar. Dus dat houd in dat je vrij snel weer zwanger kunt raken. Zover ik weet ben je weer geheel vruchtbaar op het moment dat de miskraam gedaan is. 

liefs 
deylanna

----------

